# Ole! Soleil!



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Soleil went into AKC Obed ring today, luckily we got 1st CD leg!

Score 195.5 and second place in class of 9 dogs. All dogs passed in our class. WTG everyone!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Good Job!!! Congrats and good score too!!! so do we get to see any pics????


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

That's wonderful! Congratulations!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

WTG Soleil!!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Maybe I can take pictures tomorrow. It was crazy today. Shepherds started in confo as I went into obed ring. Then raced over to try and see Filly.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Soleil! Nice placement!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats!!! Great job to you and Soleil, very nice score!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh shoot, second leg not so so good! A poor dog had diarrhea in the ring before our run. Not very easy to clean up a dirt arena floor. I haven't proofed that much and Soleil was pretty put off by it. She did recover from the distraction with no double commands but her inattention cost us.

I'll take the second leg for sure!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats to Soleil and you Samba!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Congratulations! Great first leg experience for you both!


----------

